# Small bites kibbles?



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

"Now" is a very good kibble that is made in BC Canada and has large bites. You might be able to order online. I had Abbey on it when she was younger.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

lisasgirl, CANIDAE foods have smaller kibbles. They are about the size of the "small breeds" kibble my daughter buys for her toy.


----------



## kayla_baxter (Jul 17, 2015)

The smallest kibbles I have at work are Fromm's grain free beef and Boreal's small breed duck. The Boreal is smaller than cat kibble. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

We have tried many small kibbled foods over the last 3 years as Molly does not have full dentition( she has missing premolars) Some of the brands she has enjoyed are;
Halo
Amicus
Solid Gold 
Wysong
Evo
Holistic Health Extensions
Earthborn Holistics

Her favorites were the Health Extensions, the Wysong (pheasant), and the Amicus...............of course she liked the Wysong w/pheasant the best..it's EXPENSIVE Hahaha! We only got that when it was on 'trial' sale once! We have been using the Health Extensions regularly though!

These are all no corn, wheat, or soy and U.S. made

If you go to CHEWY.COM and put in the search bar 'small breed dog food' you will get a whole bunch to look at, and they list the ingredients too!

P.S. Oh yeah....when she was a pup she really loved Solid Gold Wee Bits!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry lisasgirl I misread your post, although I did think it odd you were looking for a large kibble, lol. I don't have any knowledge of how small others are mentioned here, but I find Acana to be very small.


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

I think all Fromm kibble is about the same size, and is quite small (just a bit larger than a pencil eraser).

I did a quick look and they have a small breed adult that doesn't have any soy ingredients, and checking the game bird bag we use for treats it doesn't have soy ingredients either.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

lisasgirl said:


> I'm starting to suspect part of the reason Archie's not so enthusiastic about Orijen every day is because the kibbles are so big (it does seem to take him quite a bit of effort to chew them up). He really liked Lotus Small Bites when he sneaked some at his pet-sitter's house, but I'd prefer to avoid soybean oil if possible. Last time he had food with soy protein in it, he got super itchy paws afterward - I think soybean oil is probably different but I'd like to be careful if possible.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, can anybody recommend a premium food with small-sized kibbles? Bonus points if they use free-range meat sources.





I have searched through foods high and low looking for small kibble. I've settled on Nature's Variety Raw Boost Small Breed (they also offer a toy breed but it only comes in chicken). Even their non-small breed kibble is small enough for our dogs. I love it.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

Canagan Small Breeds formula has ring-shaped kibble which might not be the smallest there is altogether, but it breaks much easier and thus is easier to eat unlike a rounded kiblet of the same outer measurements.


----------



## antiseabearcircle (Mar 2, 2015)

I second (or third!) Fromm -- their 4 Star line has very small kibble. Most formulas are also grain free too. A newer kibble company - Open Farm - makes grain free kibble that are also pretty small. Another kibble I would recommend is Nature's Logic - it's not grain free, but it uses millet which is supposedly one of the least allergenic grains.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

The Fromm Four-stars have very tiny kibble.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Wow, sounds like Fromm is the winner! We'll have to check them out. 

I've been looking at Nature's Variety as well, so it's good to see they have fairly small kibbles.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Oliver eats Nature's Variety Prairie line kibble and it's quite small. He does find this easier to eat than other large kibble bites, including the Petcurean range. The Prairie range does have grains, so if you want to avoid those, maybe check size of the grain-free range. I can usually feel through a bag (gently) to get an idea on the kibble size if it's new to me. Doubt this range offers the free-range option, though.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Another vote for Natures Variety, Instinct or Prairie lines both have very small kibbles. I seem to recall the Instinct with Rawboost having slightly larger kibbles though than those without Rawboost.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

BrooklynBonnie said:


> Another vote for Natures Variety, Instinct or Prairie lines both have very small kibbles. I seem to recall the Instinct with Rawboost having slightly larger kibbles though than those without Rawboost.


Ooh, that's good to know because the raw boost was the one I was most interested in. It seems particularly yummy for the little guy.


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

Only slightly larger. The lines without rawboost averaged the size of a pencil eraser (but flatter), but the Instinct with rawboost kibbles seemed more ... it's hard to think of anything that size which is easy to describe LOL! Maybe the diameter of a fatter than usual pen?

Anyway, I stopped buying it mostly due to price (instinct original kibble is like $10 cheaper) and because Mochi would eat the rawboost bits out and leave the kibble. :argh:


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I want to add Fromm to our rotation, just it's not sold in my most frequently/conveniently visited stores...I could buy online but would rather not for a first try.


----------



## TeamPoodle (Aug 10, 2015)

I know this is a few months old, but I agree with others - Fromm are very small bites. Riley won't eat Orijen either and I suspect it is because the bites are too big and too hard to chew. We got a few sample packs of Fromm at a local pet store and he likes them. I'm in Wisconsin where Fromm is made so I found it at Pet Supplies Plus, but I wonder if you can email them and ask if they sell/give samples if it is hard to find in your area.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

lisasgirl said:


> I'm starting to suspect part of the reason Archie's not so enthusiastic about Orijen every day is because the kibbles are so big (it does seem to take him quite a bit of effort to chew them up). He really liked Lotus Small Bites when he sneaked some at his pet-sitter's house, but I'd prefer to avoid soybean oil if possible. Last time he had food with soy protein in it, he got super itchy paws afterward - I think soybean oil is probably different but I'd like to be careful if possible.
> 
> Anyway, can anybody recommend a premium food with small-sized kibbles? Bonus points if they use free-range meat sources.


Sunny does well on the grain-free NOW Fresh from Petcurean. I realized they made a small breed with little starlike kibbles and he likes that even more!! It is also a great food made in Canada.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

Hans is a spoo, but large kibble are on his lengthy list of things he doesn't like. He's had Evo in the past (and I fed it again when our Chewey.com order was delayed in a snowstorm), and he does like it. My parents just started feeding Wysong (I'm not sure which one, though) and they say it has small pieces too. 

Also, Hans eats Ziwipeak Daily Dog now, and it's more like jerky squares than kibble (it is air dried). They aren't exactly super small, but they're not hard like kibble so he doesn't mind them (they work well as training treats also). It's not the cheapest option, but it might not be as bad if you have smaller dogs. I like that the lamb is group pasture raised and grass fed. The rabbit is wild (apparently there are lots of wild rabbits in NZ).

I've also just seen Wellness CORE Air Dried. I think it's actually pricier than Ziwipeak, but I may try it at some point to have it as an option in case we run into a problem getting the Ziwipeak again (I can get the Wellness locally).


----------

